# Help! Broke my Vise! :(



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Went to tighten my vise tonight and one of the locking screws totally stripped out into my hand!?  
Sadly, the last time I bought a vise I didn't pony up the cash to get a nice one so there is no warranty and no fix for this one, it just became a paperweight.  Anyone have any recommendations for a new vise?  I'd love a Renzetti but not sure I can justify a couple hundred bucks.  I guess I'm on the fence about whether to ask for a nice one for Xmass or buy another cheapo and suffer the consequences when it [email protected] the bed, thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

after spending $50 on vises the first 3 months of tying it quickly became apparent that a quality vise was actually an investment.

I have now had my renzetti traveler for 5 years without a hiccup. It works flawlessly everytime I use it

yes it sucked to drop the money on the vise but looking back it was a wise decision

If you tie a couple flies a week it might not matter as much but I probably tie a couple hundred a month and it's nice not having to even think about it. It doesn't matter if i'm sizing a sz24 midge for the tailwaters or a 4/0 articulated musky monster...my traveler does it

I do not work for renzetti...but I did sleep at a holiday inn last month


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...not sure I can justify a couple hundred bucks.


I keep wanting to get the Danvise for $90 but, I will have to wait til my Dyna-King breaks. And that AIN'T going to happen.

I have a Dyna-King because, they are Sofa-King good.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> one of the locking screws totally stripped out



So? Go up a screw diameter. Remove the shaft, drill out the old threads,
run the correct size tap through it and put in a new screw in.
No need to dispose of of the vise, not a particularly difficult repair.

                                                          :-?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> > one of the locking screws totally stripped out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I read between the lines, he said he was happy that the vise broke and he wants a new one.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

;D  I saw that comment. Hoping that Santa brings him a new one.

But he follows it up with the "buy another cheapo". Why bother?
It's an easy repair. Besides, it gives an excuse to buy more tools!

No one can ever have enough tools.    ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Use vice grips ;D

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/578215/home-made-vise

Seriously, if you are not going to invest in a high end vice this will probably work the best.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheaper.  








http://michaelgracie.com/2011/01/31/the-957-fly-tying-vise/


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i've had a dyna-king for 10 years with no problems. is a super awesome vice imo. the renzetti ones are cooler but obv much pricier.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your vise. Especially after getting the awesome flies you tied for the "Redfish Fly Swap".

I have a Peak rotary vise and love it. You can get one brand new on ebay for $150 with free shipping. I have tied up to 5/0 with the standard jaws, but they make a magnum jaw set for 3/0 hooks and up.

The vise is made in the USA and has a lifetime warranty.

You should Google up flyfishing websites and look for a used quality vise. You should be able to find a Renzetti, Dyna King, Peak etc. for a good price. Sometimes the seller is getting rid of their entire tying setup and you can score nice tools and tying materials in the deal.

PM me if you need some of the websites.

Even better... Post up a WTB (want to buy) post here and you will be suprised at the peeps that have a vise collecting dust and have not taken the time to list it for sale.

If all else fails, I have a Regal "knock off", non rotary sitting in the closet that I'll give to you if you pay shipping. It works and is a clamp-on model. I planned on taking it to our fishing shack in Little Gasparilla Island to tie Tarpon flies during trips, but I don't mind donating it to a good cause if it will help you out.

Bob


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You may also find a deal on a vice at the Renzetti Factory Event this Saturday.

http://www.renzetti.com/images/PDF/2011_fly_fishing_fair_r3.pdf


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a $60 rotary vise from bps. And the shaft that goes up has come loose too. The vise spins around recklessly. It's rather annoying I have to hold the vise frOm spinning with one hand. Makes tying more difficult than it really is.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I had a bps vice that sucked it broke after a few months. I bought a dyna king and it works great. It's worth it to have a nice vise


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i went to that fly fishing fair at renzentti's yesterday and tbh i wasn't very impressed with their vises. i played around w the master and one of the cheaper ones a little but just wasn't all that impressed. definitely smoother but i much prefer the jaws on my DK to those of the renzetti for tying saltwater patterns. i was thinknig DK's were much cheaper too but just having looked they aren't a whole lot cheaper. i'd still go w/ the DK though. i have the professional fwiw.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys, drilled out the stripped hole, now using a larger screw but will def. be looking at a dyna king or peak in the future, my vise was made in india with former car parts and will be retired soon! thanks again!


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been using the same dynaking barracuda for 7 years...


----------

